# Order Placed!



## Cherry Bomb (Feb 9, 2013)

I just placed my order with Brambleberry for my first soap making supplies! All that is left to purchase is my plastic lye container, scale, spatulas, and metal mixing bowls. I can pick those up for a fairly inexpensive price according to what I am reading on this forum! My first batch will be a very simple recipe. It will be:

32% Coconut Oil
32% Palm Oil
32% Olive Oil
4% Castor Oil
3% Sodium Hydroxide
16.5 oz Water
4.43 oz Peach Fragrance Oil

This totals 73.84 oz and should produce about 19 bars according to SoapCalc. Unless my calculations are off!  I am attaching a picture of my Soap Journal. My recipe is on the front page and on the back page I will include pics and my personal notes. I am exited!!!!! I will attach pics after I receive my supplies and make my first batch of CP soap! BTW: I have labeled my first batch and its name shall be: PEACHY KEEN!  That's how it is when you live in the Peach State of Georgia! lol


----------



## melstan775 (Feb 9, 2013)

Awesome.  Super excited for you, don't forget to post pics of your soap porn when it's done!


----------



## Marilyna (Feb 9, 2013)

Are you going to leave it naturally colored?  Love your journal!  You should see my scribbly notes in a spiral notebook!!


----------



## chicklet (Feb 9, 2013)

Welcome to your new addiction.  Love your soaping journal. I don't want to rain on your parade or anything, but I hope you're prepared for a bit of a wait on your supplies. I have no complaints about BB as far as their products, variety, price - and I love that they so much instruction on soaping ...but they're slow about shipping stuff. Then it has to travel across the country (I see you're in GA). But that will give you time to get all your other stuff together and learn more about soaping. 

Good luck and yes, we want pics!


----------



## CaliChan (Feb 9, 2013)

I cant wait to see the pictures!
My husband keeps trying to convince me to move to Georgia, but thats a pretty big leap from Washington.


----------



## sue1965 (Feb 9, 2013)

I know how excited you are!!  I was just like you about 2 weeks ago    I just placed my first soaping order also with BB.  It took about 8 days to get to PA.  Seemed like to longest 8 days ever!!  I was like a kid in a candy shop opening my order.  Good luck with your first batch.  I plan on making mine soon also.  I'm looking forward to seeing your pics!


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Feb 9, 2013)

That is a really nice journal! I'm a notebook scribbler myself.  Sometimes it's so bad that I can't even read it.  So that brings me to my 2thoughts for you .  Write neatly, and leave room the notes you'll have after the soap is done! :smile:


----------



## shelley74 (Feb 10, 2013)

How exciting!! i made my first batch around christmas time, it turned out pretty good. 
love your soap journal, and looking forward to your pics.
Happy soaping!!


----------



## SueSoap (Feb 10, 2013)

Ditto the above on the soap journal.  You're so creative!  I'm lucky if I remember to write everything down anywhere.


----------



## deg195 (Feb 10, 2013)

Thats so cool!


----------



## Cherry Bomb (Feb 10, 2013)

Marilyna said:


> Are you going to leave it naturally colored?  Love your journal!  You should see my scribbly notes in a spiral notebook!!



Thank you! If I don't stay organized then I will be so lost after a while! lol I am going to leave it  naturally colored. I wanted to add in some peach mica or coloring but I didn't want to overwhelm myself on my first batch.  I do believe that the peach fragrance will discolor my bar a little bit. I am thinking maybe to a light beige color. I think that I will play with a little bit of color after this first batch!


----------



## Cherry Bomb (Feb 10, 2013)

chicklet said:


> Welcome to your new addiction.  Love your soaping journal. I don't want to rain on your parade or anything, but I hope you're prepared for a bit of a wait on your supplies. I have no complaints about BB as far as their products, variety, price - and I love that they so much instruction on soaping ...but they're slow about shipping stuff. Then it has to travel across the country (I see you're in GA). But that will give you time to get all your other stuff together and learn more about soaping.
> 
> Good luck and yes, we want pics!



Thank you so much! You didn't rain on my parade at all! This is my first time to order any soap supplies from any company and they seemed to have been pretty reputable. Thanks for the advice! I will be out of town most of this week so this will help with my anxiousness while waiting on my supplies! lol  I have found a few other websites from reading this forum that I may try next.  It is a bit of a travel for my supplies isn't it? lol


----------



## Cherry Bomb (Feb 10, 2013)

CaliChan said:


> I cant wait to see the pictures!
> My husband keeps trying to convince me to move to Georgia, but thats a pretty big leap from Washington.



That is a huge leap from Washington. I have never been to Washington! I grew up in Texas, lived a few years in Mississippi and Alabama and now I am in Georgia. My boyfriend grew up in North Dakota and he said that moving to Georgia was the best move he ever made. See, I don't quite understand that because I want to live where I at least have winters! lol He had too many winters I believe! It tends to get a bit warm in the summer but it is a very  nice area. I live very close to the city (Atlanta) and I never run out of things to do. Even if it is just hanging around downtown where I live. It gets busy because yes, I live in the town where they film many movies, including The Walking Dead and it tends to get busy with tourists. You can walk downtown at any time and watch the filming. It is pretty cool. Don't expect much rain and not much snow unless you are moving to North Georgia.


----------



## Cherry Bomb (Feb 10, 2013)

sue1965 said:


> I know how excited you are!!  I was just like you about 2 weeks ago    I just placed my first soaping order also with BB.  It took about 8 days to get to PA.  Seemed like to longest 8 days ever!!  I was like a kid in a candy shop opening my order.  Good luck with your first batch.  I plan on making mine soon also.  I'm looking forward to seeing your pics!



I am very much looking forward to seeing your pics as well! Thanks for the info on the shipping time. I found that the shipping was a little expensive but I can't wait to open my box and play!!!! Good luck with your first batch as well!


----------



## Cherry Bomb (Feb 10, 2013)

Pepsi Girl said:


> That is a really nice journal! I'm a notebook scribbler myself.  Sometimes it's so bad that I can't even read it.  So that brings me to my 2thoughts for you .  Write neatly, and leave room the notes you'll have after the soap is done! :smile:



Thank you so much for the great advice! I will be sure that I leave plenty of room for my notes


----------



## Cherry Bomb (Feb 10, 2013)

SueSoap said:


> Ditto the above on the soap journal.  You're so creative!  I'm lucky if I remember to write everything down anywhere.



I write down a lot of things when I am cooking. I love cooking and sometimes I tend to just throw a bunch of stuff together and when it turns out pretty good I have to write it down to duplicate it!  lol


----------



## Cherry Bomb (Feb 10, 2013)

deg195 said:


> Thats so cool!



Thank you


----------



## CaliChan (Feb 11, 2013)

Cherry Bomb said:


> That is a huge leap from Washington. I have never been to Washington! I grew up in Texas, lived a few years in Mississippi and Alabama and now I am in Georgia. My boyfriend grew up in North Dakota and he said that moving to Georgia was the best move he ever made. See, I don't quite understand that because I want to live where I at least have winters! lol He had too many winters I believe! It tends to get a bit warm in the summer but it is a very  nice area. I live very close to the city (Atlanta) and I never run out of things to do. Even if it is just hanging around downtown where I live. It gets busy because yes, I live in the town where they film many movies, including The Walking Dead and it tends to get busy with tourists. You can walk downtown at any time and watch the filming. It is pretty cool. Don't expect much rain and not much snow unless you are moving to North Georgia.


 it might just be worth moving to GA just for the walking dead lol
I was up till 4 am last night catching up on missed episodes!! haha
my husband said the same thing, hes lived just about any were you can think of, his dad teaches ppl how to run nuclear reactors so they lived everywhere. and GA was his favorite, im just worried cause im 1/2 Mexican and I know there's still alot of racism down there.. my mother in law is from that area and i cant begin to explain how upset she was when i got with her son... then again when she learned she was going to have Mexican grand-children


----------



## marghewitt (Feb 11, 2013)

Man after reading all of your posts I am excited for you! I love soapmaking as much as cooking. I think they are so similar. I like BB too but they take about 10 to 14 days to deliver to me and it's sooooo hard to wait sometimes. Check out Essentialdepot.com for your lye. They have the best quality and shipping is fast. Looking forward to your pictures.


----------



## danahuff (Feb 11, 2013)

Cherry Bomb said:


> That is a huge leap from Washington. I have never been to Washington! I grew up in Texas, lived a few years in Mississippi and Alabama and now I am in Georgia. My boyfriend grew up in North Dakota and he said that moving to Georgia was the best move he ever made. See, I don't quite understand that because I want to live where I at least have winters! lol He had too many winters I believe! It tends to get a bit warm in the summer but it is a very  nice area. I live very close to the city (Atlanta) and I never run out of things to do. Even if it is just hanging around downtown where I live. It gets busy because yes, I live in the town where they film many movies, including The Walking Dead and it tends to get busy with tourists. You can walk downtown at any time and watch the filming. It is pretty cool. Don't expect much rain and not much snow unless you are moving to North Georgia.



I used to live in Roswell, just north of Atlanta. Now I'm in Worcester, MA, and we are having a pretty serious winter! There is a soap supplier I found in Smyrna called Soap Goods. Might be worth it for you to check them out. http://www.soapgoods.com/


----------



## Lynnz (Feb 12, 2013)

Love your journal and now waiting for some soapy pics


----------



## Maythorn (Feb 12, 2013)

Looks like a fantastic recipe!  Have fun.


----------



## MaitriBB (Feb 12, 2013)

Love your journal!  I myself am computer-based so all of my notes are on Evernote LOL


----------



## 2lilboots (Feb 12, 2013)

I have all my notes in composition books as well as on my Daily Planner Calender.


----------



## judymoody (Feb 12, 2013)

Good luck with your first batch!  My only advice I have for you is that you consider a smaller batch size - 1.5 - 2 lbs of oils is a great size.  If it doesn't work out, you haven 't wasted much materials.  You may also get tired of peach-scented soap! Or you might not care for the scent in soap if the lye changes it.  Or the strength of it might not be right for you.  Just a thought.


----------



## Cherry Bomb (Feb 27, 2013)

marghewitt said:


> Man after reading all of your posts I am excited for you! I love soapmaking as much as cooking. I think they are so similar. I like BB too but they take about 10 to 14 days to deliver to me and it's sooooo hard to wait sometimes. Check out Essentialdepot.com for your lye. They have the best quality and shipping is fast. Looking forward to your pictures.



After making my soap, I have found that cooking and soap making are very similar! I like BB and you were right! It took me about a week and a half to get my products.  I then went on vaca and made my soap as soon as I got back. I am hooked forever! I will check out Essentialdepot for sure! Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Cherry Bomb (Feb 27, 2013)

danahuff said:


> I used to live in Roswell, just north of Atlanta. Now I'm in Worcester, MA, and we are having a pretty serious winter! There is a soap supplier I found in Smyrna called Soap Goods. Might be worth it for you to check them out. http://www.soapgoods.com/



I am heading this way tomorrow! Thank you for the advice and I will check them out tomorrow for sure!


----------



## Cherry Bomb (Feb 27, 2013)

Lynnz said:


> Love your journal and now waiting for some soapy pics



Thank you!


----------



## Cherry Bomb (Feb 27, 2013)

Maythorn said:


> Looks like a fantastic recipe!  Have fun.



Thank you! I had a blast!


----------



## Cherry Bomb (Feb 27, 2013)

judymoody said:


> Good luck with your first batch!  My only advice I have for you is that you consider a smaller batch size - 1.5 - 2 lbs of oils is a great size.  If it doesn't work out, you haven 't wasted much materials.  You may also get tired of peach-scented soap! Or you might not care for the scent in soap if the lye changes it.  Or the strength of it might not be right for you.  Just a thought.



Thank you for the advice. These were all very good ideas to consider. I appreciate it so much!


----------



## Badger (Feb 27, 2013)

I am glad you had so much fun with your soap making! I am looking forward to making CP soaps myself.  I put in an order for oils yesterday at WSP.  I still need a few things before I can start after my order arrives, but slowly getting there.


----------



## Cherry Bomb (Feb 27, 2013)

Hey everyone! Thank you all for your support and advice! You guys are great! I received my supplies in about 14 days and then went of vacation. I was itching to get back home so I could make my soap! I set everything up and measured my ingredients. I then started mixing. I waited until my lye and oils were within a 10 degree difference of each other and then I started mixing. Fortunately everything mixed well! I added my oil when my soap was at a light trace and it looked like it wanted to rice on me. So I blended the mess out of it and it fortunately smoothed out! I poured the mix into my mold, wrapped it with saran and a towel and set it in my craft room to set for 24 hours. After 24 hours I unwrapped my mold and it looked great! The smell is divine! I waited 48 hours, did a zap test and then cut my soap into bars. My boyfriend was so excited that the soap turned out great and he has already used 2 bars. Lol He doesn't quite want to wait for the cure time. I have put up the rest and I can't wait to share with my friends.  My next project is a nourishing soap made with goats milk!


----------



## Cherry Bomb (Feb 27, 2013)

Badger said:


> I am glad you had so much fun with your soap making! I am looking forward to making CP soaps myself.  I put in an order for oils yesterday at WSP.  I still need a few things before I can start after my order arrives, but slowly getting there.



I actually did the same thing you are doing. I ordered my supplies and then as I "patiently" waited I went the Dollar General Store and bought a plastic pitcher and a plastic measuring cup for my dry lye, a cute pink towel to wrap my mold in, saran wrap and some plastic spoons for mixing. I also purchased a nice scale that I can use for soaping and cooking purposes. It weighs in tare which is fantastic. I didn't have to subtract the weight of my measuring bowls from my actual oils. It also weighs liquid weight. Anyways, good luck and it is addicting!!!!


----------



## sue1965 (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm so glad you had so much fun making your first batch!  I'm fairly new to soapmaking too and Brambleberry was the first order I placed (other than my scale).  I was like a kid opening a cracker jack box, talk about excitement!!  So far I haven't been disappointed in anything I ordered.  Your soap looks great by the way and I hope you enjoyed making it as much as me.  I'm gearing up for my next batch...thinking about doing coconut milk this time in place of the water.   Good luck!!


----------



## Badger (Feb 27, 2013)

Best of luck to both of you on your next batches!


----------

